# FREE APITHERAPY CLINIC



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

By starting a GoFundMe account that would make the clinic "free" for you if it gets funded. What about your clients. How much will they have to pay?

You also say you have treated all manner of maladies, nine to be specific, but you don't say you have cured any of them. 

Alex


----------



## SuiGeneris (Feb 13, 2018)

Tell me, do you feel bad about defrauding your customers, or are you happy to fleece the sheep?


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

i am trying to get others to pay for treatments not those i treat. so far it has cost me money!!!!!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Could there be legal issues with these claims?

Also, how is the treatment done? Bee stings, or sucking air from a beehive?


----------



## SuiGeneris (Feb 13, 2018)

It is generally illegal in thew USA for , purveyors of "alternative" medicine (e.g. woo-peddlers, snake-oil salesmen, medical fraudsters and quacks) to make specific treatment claims, so yes, they claims made above are very much illegal.

Sadly, the FDA doesn't do anything to enforce, leaving people like seamuswildflower free to defraud others.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

what is being described here would likely be in violation of south carolina code 40-47-20 (36) (c):

"offering or undertaking to prevent or to diagnose, correct or treat in any manner, or by any means, methods, or devices, disease, illness, pain, wound, fracture, infirmity, defect, or abnormal physical or mental condition of a person, including the management of pregnancy and parturition;"

https://www.scstatehouse.gov/code/t40c047.php

jurisdiction for enforcement rests with the 'south carolina state board of medical examiners'.

these boards will generally not investigate unless a complaint is filed by a citizen who has suffered injury from the fraudulent practice of medicine without a license, although i have been successful in my state with having the board issue a cease and desist order for similar practices without having a specific complaint from a citizen.

the board sent undercover investigators posing as potential 'patients'.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

So far, this campaign has collected $0.00 of $50,000.00. :banana: :banana:

Alex


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

AHudd said:


> So far, this campaign has collected $0.00 of $50,000.00.


i couldn't find the gofundme page alex, do you have a link?


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Here it is. https://www.gofundme.com/honey-bees-to-the-rescue

Alex


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

SuiGeneris said:


> Sadly, the FDA doesn't do anything to enforce, leaving people like seamuswildflower free to defraud others.


OK. But let's say somebody had say, cancer, and did not get mainstream treatment because they were led to believe the apitherapy would cure it or had cured it, then discovered they were now terminal because mainstream treatment had been delayed, would they not be open to sue?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I know apitherapy is popular in some circles. Seamus Wildflower could probably run a nice little business catering to pampered upper class housewives, if he would not make any health claims.

Just, could he be relied on to abandon making any claims.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

.
I too have my own bee air therapy clinic of course, cures everything, here it is. 

Just got to get my go fund me page started.


----------



## SuiGeneris (Feb 13, 2018)

Oldtimer said:


> OK. But let's say somebody had say, cancer, and did not get mainstream treatment because they were led to believe the apitherapy would cure it or had cured it, then discovered they were now terminal because mainstream treatment had been delayed, would they not be open to sue?


Sadly, these lawsuits generally fail although some have been successful.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Oldtimer said:


> OK. But let's say somebody had say, cancer, and did not get mainstream treatment because they were led to believe the apitherapy would cure it or had cured it, then discovered they were now terminal because mainstream treatment had been delayed, would they not be open to sue?


These types usually prey on the desperate people who are down to their last hope or that mainstream medicine couldn't help. 

If a person is unfortunate enough to visit one of these healers after exhausting all conventional treatments, they then die broke and homeless. If they are diagnosed by these healers they then get the pleasure of paying for a cure of a disease they didn't have.

They don't take payments but, somehow or other they take "donations."

As far as suing, we have a saying around here, "you can't squeeze blood out of a turnip." 

Alex


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Oldtimer said:


> .
> I too have my own bee air therapy clinic of course, cures everything, here it is.
> 
> Just got to get my go fund me page started.


Now that's the way to vaporize a hive. Are those guys for hire. 

Alex


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmm that throws some light on it. Terrible sad situation.

You mention diagnosis by the healer reminded me of that exact case in my own neck of the woods, a woman was running some sort of weird healing clinic, but people were going and SHE would diagnose something such as liver disease, or whatever, give them a course of treatment, and then pronounce them cured. Some of the "patients" bought into it hook line and sinker. It hit the local newspapers and was then shut down by the authorities. Excellent little scam while it lasted though.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i received a request from seamuswildflower that he wanted his post removed.

it appears that the gofundme campaign has also been cancelled.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

:thumbsup:

Alex


----------



## SuiGeneris (Feb 13, 2018)

Oldtimer said:


> Hmm that throws some light on it. Terrible sad situation.
> 
> You mention diagnosis by the healer reminded me of that exact case in my own neck of the woods, a woman was running some sort of weird healing clinic, but people were going and SHE would diagnose something such as liver disease, or whatever, give them a course of treatment, and then pronounce them cured. Some of the "patients" bought into it hook line and sinker. It hit the local newspapers and was then shut down by the authorities. Excellent little scam while it lasted though.


Sadly, this kind of crap happens all the time. There's pretty much an unending parade of people willing to prey on the desperate, sell "wellness", invent diseases, an so forth, just to make a quick buck. At best, it costs people money. At worst, it costs them their lives.


----------

